# Lillie and Narla a ragdoll and moggie



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name ?Narla and Lillie
breed? Narla x breed, Lille ragdoll
colour/pattern Narla tabby and white, Lille seal bi colour
Age?Narla 3 yrs lillie 4 yrs
Sex? Female
neutered?yes
up to date with vaccinations? vacs have lapsed, so new owner will have to get this done
Are they micro chipped?yes
any health problems?Narla has a black blob in her eye ,but has been checked by vet and is fine
Any behavioural problems?None known
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying?no
used to children?no
if so what age?n/a
how do they get on with other cats? no don't get on with other cats, so will need a home without other cats
how do they get on with dogs?no
indoor or outdoor cat? go out in a secure garden threw a cat flap, so will need a home with a secure garden
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? 2 hours, so will not be re homed to anyone that works long hours
Diet they are on:Royal Cannin,James welbeloved
Litter used if they have a litter tray:Baby chick crumbs
Where are you in UK? south Yorkshire
Reason for re homing? due to owners ill health

Any one interested will be home checked and will be required to pay a donation to ALUK.
please pm me if you are interested in homing them. They must go together


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Glad to see these, I noticed them on the other forum and hoped they would get rescue back up


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes very sad story with the owner being so sick that she has to re home her babies,she asked for my help and you know me, I couldn't say no.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

info added


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------

